# مخططات معماريه كامله مع الواجهات لفيلا سكنيه



## noir (6 فبراير 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* تعتبر هذه اول مشاركه فعاله لى فى المنتدى وهيه لعدد من الرسومات المعماريه والواجهات لفيلا سكنيه اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم


DownLoad
*​


----------



## noir (7 فبراير 2011)

أين الردود


----------



## محمودابراهيم خلف (7 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (7 فبراير 2011)

سبحان الله العلي العظيم


----------



## eng.noor78 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير........


----------



## noir (10 فبراير 2011)

العفو أخي الكريم


----------



## roroj (10 فبراير 2011)

wwwww...raw3h


----------



## noir (19 فبراير 2011)

*



*


----------



## الهداف18 (20 فبراير 2011)

*wwwww...raw3h*


----------



## pro72 (21 فبراير 2011)

merci


----------



## noir (22 فبراير 2011)

pro72 قال:


> merci


العفو أخي الكريم نحن في الخدمة


----------



## noir (23 فبراير 2011)

العفو يا أخي


----------



## zh88 (24 فبراير 2011)

ماطلع لي شيء ومشكووووور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## جعفر الصوري (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم أين التصاميم لطفا


----------



## اقدام111 (24 فبراير 2011)

عاشت ايدك على هالمخططات


----------



## المتحد1 (24 فبراير 2011)

لم يظهر شي


----------



## مستر صديق (24 فبراير 2011)

*العفو أخي الكريم*​


----------



## خالد يونس (25 فبراير 2011)

لم يظهر شئ فعلا ارجو اعاده الرفع او الرفع على سيرفر اخر لان الموقع بيقول انظر الرابط بالاسفل ولا يوجد رابط اصلا


----------



## noir (26 فبراير 2011)

العفو أخي الكريم


----------



## كرامةعربي (28 فبراير 2011)

*سبحان الله العلي العظيم*

*



*
*



*​


----------



## عادل ج (28 فبراير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ramzi_1978 (28 فبراير 2011)

the link is not working.


----------



## noir (8 مارس 2011)




----------



## الهداف18 (9 مارس 2011)




----------



## nmmk (15 مارس 2011)

*



*​


----------



## علاء يوسف (15 مارس 2011)

حلويين كتيير


----------



## noir (8 أبريل 2011)




----------



## كرامةعربي (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## يزن العرابي (19 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع مغلق لتلف الروابط
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

